# Un paragraf



## Bântuit

_salut !_


"Probleme au izbucnite , în timp ce mii de omeni au mărşăluiţi pe străzi de Copenhaga ,cerând o acţiune de la lideri la dezbaterea climei."

Există unele greşeli  gramatice în frazele acestea ? 

_Mulţumesc tuturor ._


----------



## idealu

> Problemele au izbucnit, în timp ce mii de omeni au mărşăluit pe străzile din Copenhaga, cerând o acţiune de la lideri pentru problemele climatice.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult Idealul.


----------



## farscape

Hei Bântuit,

Aici sunt mai multe probleme (sic):

Dacă desfacem întreaga fraza in structuri mai simple:

1. "Probleme au izbucnite , în timp ce mii de omeni au mărşăluiţi pe străzi de Copenhaga"

Iteraţia #1:
- Probleme*le* au izbucnit , în timp ce mii de omeni *mărşăluiau* pe străzi*le din* Copenhaga (verbele trebuiesc corelate după timp şi mod)

Dar fraza asta nu sună bine - să-i îndreptăm topica:
Iteraţia #2:
- În timp ce mii de oameni mărşăluiau pe străzile din Copenhaga, au izbucnit probleme(le)

Acum trebuie să aflăm ce probleme au izbucnit (eu aş folosi aici alt verb) - şi din păcate propoziţia "cerând o acţiune de la lideri*i* la dezbaterea climei" nu este deloc clară:
- oamenii au chemat liderii să ia acţiune (call for action?) in timpul marşului, ceea ce e de presupus, dar atunci nu văd de ce ar fi "izbucnit problemele"
- oamenii au chemat liderii să ia acţiune in timpul marşului, fiind turbulenţi şi creând dezordine - de aici problemele
- ?? (alte variante)

Ultima "problemă" o am cu liderii 
- liderii naţiunilor prezente la dezbaterile conferinţei asupra încălzirii climatului...

Şi acum să punem totul la un loc - încercând să-mi închipui care ar putea fi mesajul:

În timp ce mii de oameni mărşăluiau pe străzile din Copenhaga chemănd la acţiune  liderii naţiunilor prezente la dezbaterile conferinţei asupra încălzirii climatului(...), au apărut incidente şi tulburări (probleme)...

Later,


----------

